# how do i advertising my site for free?



## littshepkid02 (Sep 13, 2005)

how do i advertising my site for free?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Key words and link exchanges.
Key word is a Robots.txt file that is inbeded in your index page. this is what robots and spiders look for.
Also link exchanges work well.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Free advertising is simple.

If you have a forum on the site all posts are indexed by Google. So make sure you have keywords in the Subject is a good idea. Indexing takes around 1 - 2 days after the post has been made.

You would also code META tags upon your site. 



> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
> <meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.0.7" />
> <meta name="keywords" content="tech, support, computer, help, hp, compaq, forum, chat, talk, windows, microsoft, linux, unix, html, software, hardware, sound, modem, nic, network" />
> <meta name="description" content="Tech Support Forum is a discussion forum for support for your computer." />


That is sample code from the TSF site. As you can see the kewords are there and the description shows up. That is what will come up when a certain user searches for one of the keywords through a search engine. :smile:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Grove4life, forgot the meta tag's been a while since I setup the last one.

These are why some times you search and end up at a site that is totally unrelated to the search it's because they have the complete dictionary included. This is also where you want to put misspelled words .
For example if some one is searching for apples, they may put in alppes or aples you would want to include these. Please when you do this at least keep it relative to the site. :sayyes:


----------

